# Air Bag Light is Flashing Help!!



## BooMBai (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, my 2003 nissan altima recently started flashing the Air bag light, does anyone know why it does that, or how to fix it?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

is it still under warranty?


----------



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

There is an air bag wiring harness recall. Goto nissanmotors.com and check your vin.


----------

